# Law firm VS Nationals.



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

So i carry alot of equipment i do 70% private and 30% nationals in snow removal contracts. I tried something new this year, i hired a law firm to assist me with my national contracts to get things the way i want. I have to tell you first there is no money really out of my pocket we bartered for snow removal service with the firm. The firm managed to get the nationals to actually put work in to change the contracts for the money i want and in some cases, change the payment arrangements and get rid of clauses that "lets" the national not stand up to their word and breach contracts but expect you to still work.

I know maybe its for nothing and probably wont change anything but i will update this thread at the end of the season and let you all know how it went.

One change that we made that worked and i have seen evidence of already is that the few SEASONAL sites i took had a contract for Dec 15 invoice/Jan 30 payment, we managed to get it changed to Nov1 invoice/Dec 15 payment, so i will invoice Nov 1, Dec 1, Jan 1, Feb 1, Mar 1, and get my payments 45 days later. That really helps with having to float money through the season if i had to. So we will see.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck, hope it turns out better for you. At very least they know you got legal eyes watching them.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

BC Handyman;1870631 said:


> Good luck, hope it turns out better for you. At very least they know you got legal eyes watching them.


thanks, thats my intention. At least not to get pushed around as much, :yow!:


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That sounds good but what was to stop them in the beginning when they saw you using a lawyer and they just said no and decided to find someone else instead.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

They obviously didn't so that's a moot point.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

i believe the NSP's are having a problem getting all of their sites serviced. I was recently contacted several times and turned away the work. A reply email ask if I knew any other snow removal companies in the area. I politely said "no"
This maybe why you are seeing flexibility in negotiating with NSP's 
I hope it all works out for you


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

gc3;1870699 said:


> That sounds good but what was to stop them in the beginning when they saw you using a lawyer and they just said no and decided to find someone else instead.


Two of the nsp's did say no but came back later crawling.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

snowfire: Are you in Randallstoen, MD?


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

snowfire1979, you should ask the attorneys/firm to show you and tell you how what they did either worked or did not work. Get them to explain it in depth. Then start your own research for next time. We don't need attorneys and their ilk really. We can do this stuff ourselves. Problem is, humans are the laziest morons in the universe. 

I do all our lawful/legal work now by myself. It isn't any different than reading for an hour or 2 before you go to bed. No different than walking your dogs for an hour a day. It is that simple.

Plus keep making their (nationals) lives difficult. They deserve nothing. We deserve everything.


----------

